# GTR vs Supra trying it out



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

YouTube - GTR VS SUPRA


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

That Supra spinning the wheels up at that speed??:runaway:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't think it's wheelspins, It's the trubo compressor chattering.


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

_shaun_ said:


> That Supra spinning the wheels up at that speed??:runaway:


Wheels hitting the fenders ..


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

That Gtr was out gunned but still held its own against the hi power Supra


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

that GTR had his front screen tinted, is he mad?!


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

not the greatest video is it...


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

Neither of them cars look anywhere near the power there saying...


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

_shaun_ said:


> That Supra spinning the wheels up at that speed??:runaway:


oh that tyre smoke.. .. , yeah that could be wheelspins if he is running 1000+ bhp


----------

